# ISO Snowman Poop poem!?



## Boog0515 (Nov 14, 2008)

i used to have a poem for snowman poop. lol i looked for it through google and i can't find anything similar to what i had.  does anyone have one that isnt like the ones on google?  please and thankyou!!!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 14, 2008)

Snowman Poop Poem - Printable Tag


----------



## Boog0515 (Nov 14, 2008)

i saw that one and thats the one on every website.  i had gottne it as a gift a few years ago and lost while i was moving.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2008)

*I have this version*

I’ve heard that you’ve been naughty!
So listen, here’s the scoop.
Instead of leaving coal this year,
I’m leaving snowman poop!

Love,
Santa


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 14, 2008)

those are all cute


----------



## Katie H (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to print out a couple copies of the "tag."  At least two of my grand*sons* will get a charge out of the poem.  You know how little boys enjoy potty talk.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2008)

My grandkids (as well as their parents!) will love getting this for Christmas!  I found a site with a similar tag for reindeer poop (you use chocolate covered raisins instead of marshmallows).  

Barbara


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh my nephew is gonna love this. thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 14, 2008)

We carry around a few cotton balls - we say there must be a snowman close by 'cause we found snowman poop


----------



## smoke king (Nov 14, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I  You know how little boys enjoy potty talk.



So true Katie-My GS Sammy laughs till his sides hurt at any mention of "#2"!!! Ok I'll admit it-I'm giggling a little too!


----------

